# Per il bene dei figli ...



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

*Figli problematici? Ecco le famiglie a rischio*​Pubblicato da *stefano massarelli* 
http://www.educazione.it/
http://www.mediazione.it/ 
Una famiglia infelice è il punto di partenza delle difficoltà comportamentali di un bambino durante i primi anni di scuola, ma non tutte le famiglie sono infelici allo stesso modo. Uno studio pubblicato sulla rivista _Child Development_ sembra aver identificato due tipologie di famiglie in cui i bambini hanno più probabilità di crescere con problemi comportamentali, visibili già dai primi anni della scuola.
“Le famiglie possono essere un supporto e una risorsa per i bambini quando fanno il loro ingresso a scuola, oppure essere una sorgente di stress, distrazione e rabbia”, ha affermato l'autrice della ricerca Melissa Sturge-Apple, docente di psicologia presso la University of Rochester che, dopo aver analizzato le dinamiche comportamentali di 234 famiglie per un periodo di tre anni ha identificato tre modelli familiari principali.
Le famiglie felici, spiega la psicologa, sono caratterizzate da interazioni armoniose e un forte calore emozionale che lega i genitori ai figli. I bambini che crescono in questi contesti tendono a non avere problemi comportamentali anche se, sottolineano gli autori dello studio, non tutte le difficoltà hanno origine dalla famiglia. Le famiglie infelici, al contrario, rispondono a due diversi modelli: la famiglia “disunita” caratterizzata da un generale distacco emozionale tra tutti i componenti e da una freddezza totale nei rapporti, e la famiglia “ostile” in cui è presente un certo legame tra i membri ma prevale l'ostilità e il senso di frustrazione.
I bambini che crescono in famiglie “disunite” hanno la tendenza a mostrare aggressività e comportamenti violenti durante i primi anni di scuola, mentre gli appartenenti alle famiglie “ostili” non mostrano particolari problemi di integrità all'inizio, spiegano i ricercatori. Entrambi i gruppi di bambini, tuttavia, sembrano mostrare livelli più elevati di ansia e solitudine in ambiente scolastico con l'avanzare dell'età, mettendo in evidenza una unicità del comportamento che risulta sempre più evidente con l'adolescenza.
Fonte: http://it.health.yahoo.net/c_news.asp?id=28524 

*********************************************************************************​ 
Da tuttociò deriva che stare insieme per i figli ha un significato se ...si sta insieme.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

Non posso che riquotare Anna Karenina:

"Tutte le famiglie felici lo sono allo stesso modo, quelle infelici lo sono ciascuna a modo loro"


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da tuttociò deriva che stare insieme per i figli ha un significato se ...si sta insieme.


Quoto.

Per i figli si dovrebbe sempre essere a disposizione anche se separati. 
Se fossi rimasta col padre di Sbarella credo che per lei sarebbe stato  peggio


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da tuttociò deriva che stare insieme per i figli ha un significato se ...si sta insieme.


 Sono d'accordo...


Ogni tanto però qualche luminare fa la scoperta dell'acqua calda. :blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

L'articolo mi ha colpito perché ho fatto parte per tre anni di un osservartorio per gli alunni a rischio di dispersione scolastica. Con questa definizione si intendono i ragazzi che manifestano, agiscono un disagio nei confronti della scuola che porta, man mano che crescono, a insuccesso scolastico, bocciature e poi l'abbandono scolastico, fatto che è uno degli elementi che sono predittori di rischio di emarginazione sociale.
Sono stati considerati tanti parametri sociali quali il livello scolastico del genitori, il lavoro degli stessi, il fatto che lavorassero entrambi, l'esserci un solo genitore o avere genitori separati, essere figli di immigrati o essere di coppie miste. Non è risultata alcuna correlazione tra questi fattori e l'insuccesso scolastico. Questo è stato utile per rimuovere pregiudizi.
Ma, ovviamente, non si è indagato l'aspetto relazionale familiare.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non posso che riquotare Anna Karenina:
> 
> "Tutte le famiglie felici lo sono allo stesso modo, quelle infelici lo sono ciascuna a modo loro"


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> * Per i figli si dovrebbe sempre essere a disposizione anche se separati. *
> Se fossi rimasta col padre di Sbarella credo che per lei sarebbe stato  peggio


Quoto.
Però mi domando se spesso e volentieri certi genitori oggi ,non antepongano un po' troppo le proprie esigenze sopra di tutto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non posso che riquotare Anna Karenina:
> 
> "*Tutte le famiglie felici lo sono allo stesso modo*, quelle infelici lo sono ciascuna a modo loro"


opino con quel moralista di tolstoj; c'è chi riesce ad essere felice in condizioni che farebbero l'infelicitò di un altro



che poi la frase vera è
_*«* Tutte le famiglie felici *si assomigliano*; ogni famiglia infelice è invece disgraziata a modo suo. *»*_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Osservo un solo evidente cambiamento nelle famiglie negli ultimi eek 30 anni: la tendenza alla difficoltà ad assumersi responsabilità educative. Questo deriva da un'insicurezza diffusa nelle proprie competenze di persone adulte. Da ciò l'incorenza e la mancanza di fermezza molto diffuse.
Le famiglie sembrano vagare alla ricerca del "modo giusto" di essere genitori offrendo così modelli contraddittori.
Richiedono il rispetto di regole, ma poi si contraddicono se il bambino ci resta male. Sembra che considerino i figli come fonte di gratificazione emotiva e sociale. Vogliono essere approvati dai figli e vogliono che i figli siano ammirati per dare loro conferme.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però mi domando se spesso e volentieri certi genitori oggi ,non antepongano un po' troppo le proprie esigenze sopra di tutto.



Possibile, non voglio criticare l'operato di nessuno perche' non lo so che cazzo gli passa per la testa. Il fatto e' che non si fa i genitori, si e' e basta... lo sei comportati come tale.
Non si puo' obbligare nessuno a farlo, pero'... non obbligo il padre di Sbarella (anche se ogni tanto gli darei le mazzate) ad essere regolarmente presente, perche' "non puo'" ma quando si trova da queste parti non si nega, anzi.
Insomma bisognerebbe venirsi incontro e certe volte tocca compensare


----------



## Eliade (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Osservo un solo evidente cambiamento nelle famiglie negli ultimi eek 30 anni:* la tendenza alla difficoltà ad assumersi responsabilità educative.* Questo deriva da un'insicurezza diffusa nelle proprie competenze di persone adulte.
> .


 Oppure semplice menefreghismo...


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Possibile, non voglio criticare l'operato di nessuno perche' non lo so che cazzo gli passa per la testa. Il fatto e' che non si fa i genitori, si e' e basta... lo sei comportati come tale.
> Non si puo' obbligare nessuno a farlo, pero'... non obbligo il padre di Sbarella (anche se ogni tanto gli darei le mazzate) ad essere regolarmente presente, perche' "non puo'" ma quando si trova da queste parti non si nega, anzi.
> Insomma bisognerebbe venirsi incontro e certe volte tocca compensare


Tu hai ragione, ovvio che non lo si può obbligare ma mi domando: se tu facessi lo stesso?? Se anche tu avessi un lavoro che ti porta ad essere sempre in giro?
Non credi che la tua disponibilità gli permetta di non essere sempre presente? Lo so che tu fai quello che ritieni  giusto  e ti fa onore perché ti smazzi da sola quel che di solito di dovrebbe fare in due. (e ti prendi soprattutto le gioie che un figlio da)
Intendo che se uno mette al mondo un figlio mette in conto che deve fare anche  delle rinunce e che DEVE essere presente, non che "tanto c'è la madre che tappa le manchevolezze". Io la penso così.
Non giudico il padre di tua figlia ma mi sembra un modo un po' comodo di essere genitore.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione, ovvio che non lo si può obbligare ma mi domando: se tu facessi lo stesso?? Se anche tu avessi un lavoro che ti porta ad essere sempre in giro?
> Non credi che la tua disponibilità gli permetta di non essere sempre presente? Lo so che tu fai quello che ritieni  giusto  e ti fa onore perché ti smazzi da sola quel che di solito di dovrebbe fare in due. (e ti prendi soprattutto le gioie che un figlio da)
> Intendo che se uno mette al mondo un figlio mette in conto che deve fare anche  delle rinunce e che DEVE essere presente, non che "tanto c'è la madre che tappa le manchevolezze". Io la penso così.
> Non giudico il padre di tua figlia ma mi sembra un modo un po' comodo di essere genitore.


Giudicalo pure:carneval:

Il suo lavoro lo aveva gia', avevo messo in considerazione i viaggi anche se disse che "sarebbero diminuiti drasticamente" (parole famose perche' poi con me incinta parti' in Canada per sei mesi ehh l'ambizione ma andai anche io)... non avvenne mai che cazzo gli posso dire? Lui ha valutato male se stesso, io ho creduto a questa sua errata valutazione... questo corna a parte:carneval:

Ora di litigarci non ho voglia... a me occuparmi di Sbarella piace. Poteva andarmi anche peggio, potevo trovare una tanalla.
E' ingiusto, ma bisogna guardare il lato buono


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giudicalo pure:carneval:
> 
> Il suo lavoro lo aveva gia', avevo messo in considerazione i viaggi anche se disse che "sarebbero diminuiti drasticamente" (parole famose perche' poi con me incinta parti' in Canada per sei mesi ehh l'ambizione ma andai anche io)... non avvenne mai che cazzo gli posso dire? Lui ha valutato male se stesso, io ho creduto a questa sua errata valutazione... questo corna a parte:carneval:
> 
> ...


:applauso::applauso:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giudicalo pure:carneval:
> 
> Il suo lavoro lo aveva gia', avevo messo in considerazione i viaggi anche se disse che "sarebbero diminuiti drasticamente" (parole famose perche' poi con me incinta parti' in Canada per sei mesi ehh l'ambizione ma andai anche io)... non avvenne mai che cazzo gli posso dire? Lui ha valutato male se stesso, io ho creduto a questa sua errata valutazione... questo corna a parte:carneval:
> 
> ...


Lettrice accontentati, ti garantisco che ce ne sono di peggiori


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poteva andarmi anche peggio, potevo trovare una *tanalla*.
> E' ingiusto, ma bisogna guardare il lato buono


Quotissimo, ma cos'è una TANALLA?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quotissimo, ma cos'è una TANALLA?


Braccino corto...


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lettrice accontentati, ti garantisco che ce ne sono di peggiori


 
purtroppo devo confermare 


(ciao a tutte/i)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> purtroppo devo confermare
> 
> 
> (ciao a tutte/i)


 Ciaoooooooooooo :salta:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> purtroppo devo confermare
> 
> 
> (ciao a tutte/i)


ciaoooooo


----------



## megliosola (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ciaoooooo


questo msg vale anche per persa (non so fare il multiquote :unhappy

ciao ragazze!!! 
ogni tanto vi vengo a leggere...:up:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lettrice accontentati, ti garantisco che ce ne sono di peggiori


Molto peggiori, senza ombra di dubbio:up:


----------



## geisha (23 Luglio 2010)

Non esiste fare il bene dei figli non amando se stessi.
Se non ti ami, accetti tradimenti, offese, delusioni, mortificazioni, solitudine e altro come puoi amare tuo figlio? Come puoi trasmettergli il senso dell'unione, dell'amore, della complicità? Trasmetti solo il voler mantenere una facciata, le apparenze, la falsità.
E' meglio una coppia genitoriale non coppia.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non esiste fare il bene dei figli non amando se stessi.
> Se non ti ami, accetti tradimenti, offese, delusioni, mortificazioni, solitudine e *altro come puoi amare tuo figlio*? Come puoi trasmettergli il senso dell'unione, dell'amore, della complicità? Trasmetti solo il voler mantenere una facciata, le apparenze, la falsità.
> E' meglio una coppia genitoriale non coppia.


prendendolo come un unico dono fra tante merdate?
Credo che basti l'amore da trasmettergli.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> prendendolo come un unico dono fra tante merdate?
> Credo che basti l'amore da trasmettergli.


Ma lo devi avere dentro sto amore, se non ce l'hai che fai?


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo devi avere dentro sto amore, se non ce l'hai che fai?


l'amore ce l'abbiamo dentro tutti.
Solo che non lo sappiamo


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'amore ce l'abbiamo dentro tutti.
> Solo che non lo sappiamo


 
Tutti tutti?  Sicura??? :mexican:

In ogni caso..... :umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tutti tutti?  Sicura??? :mexican:
> 
> In ogni caso..... :umile::umile::umile::umile:


Io penso di si. Ognuno lo traduce come gli pare ma un sentimento buono, una naturale predisposizione a dare a qualcuno o a tanti qualcosa di bello, di "tuo" ,secondo me lo abbiamo tutti.

Il dramma è che a volte non si trova il modo, il possibile contenitore che riceva questa cosa.



Mi sono incartata:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io penso di si. Ognuno lo traduce come gli pare ma un sentimento buono, una naturale predisposizione a dare a qualcuno o a tanti qualcosa di bello, di "tuo" ,secondo me lo abbiamo tutti.
> 
> Il dramma è che a volte non si trova il modo, il possibile contenitore che riceva questa cosa.
> 
> ...


Vabbeh...s'è capito....:up:

Diciamo che ci siam trovati fra i piedi qualche eccezione che conferma la regola...:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...s'è capito....:up:
> 
> Diciamo che ci siam trovati fra i piedi qualche eccezione che conferma la regola...:mexican:


vabbè ma quelle ci son sempre :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io penso di si. Ognuno lo traduce come gli pare ma un sentimento buono, una naturale predisposizione a dare a qualcuno o a tanti qualcosa di bello, di "tuo" ,secondo me lo abbiamo tutti.
> 
> Il dramma è che a volte non si trova il modo, il possibile contenitore che riceva questa cosa.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto una cosa molto bella!!!!


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai scritto una cosa molto bella!!!!


Lo faccio sempre:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Lo faccio sempre:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il tuo avatar non ha ancora il torcicollo? :mrgreen:

Sto imparando da voi come fare un OT perfetto. Lettrice mi ha ispirato  molto. Per me è un'esperienza nuova. Mi devo adeguare ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar non ha ancora il torcicollo? :mrgreen:
> 
> Sto imparando da voi come fare un OT perfetto. Lettrice mi ha ispirato molto. *Per me è un'esperienza nuova*. Mi devo adeguare ...


 Non mi pare... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar non ha ancora il torcicollo? :mrgreen:
> 
> Sto imparando da voi come fare un OT perfetto. Lettrice mi ha ispirato  molto. Per me è un'esperienza nuova. Mi devo adeguare ...


Rappresenta il mio modo di reagire a certe cose:mrgreen::mrgreen:
non guardarlo troppo che poi non riesci a staccartici:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare... :carneval:


iena:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare... :carneval:


Grazie, ora mi sento a casa :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Grazie, ora mi sento a casa :mrgreen:


dove c'è barilla/persa c'è casa:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sto imparando da voi come fare un OT perfetto. Lettrice mi ha ispirato molto. Per me è un'esperienza nuova. Mi devo adeguare ...


  Ci vuole una certa arte per andare OT, non tutti la posseggono.:condom:


Adoro gli avatar di Abigail, credo che si chiami Tsuko il personaggio raffigurato! Lo avevo come emoticons su msn...prima di formattare il pc! ç_ç


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci vuole una *certa arte *per andare OT, non tutti la posseggono.:condom:
> 
> 
> Adoro gli avatar di Abigail, credo che si chiami Tsuko il personaggio raffigurato! Lo avevo come emoticons su msn...prima di formattare il pc! ç_ç


Verissimo. Alcuni OT sono fantastici perché diametralmente opposti e ugualmente interessanti.


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Verissimo. Alcuni OT sono fantastici perché diametralmente opposti e ugualmente interessanti.


Vero! 

 Il mio preferito è stato quello nel topic: ho conosciuto il conte. :rotfl:


----------



## geisha (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> prendendolo come un unico dono fra tante merdate?
> Credo che basti l'amore da trasmettergli.


non entro nel merito perchè molti genitori si riempono la bocca di amore verso i figli ma di una cosa sono certa, piu' di tutto, se non ami te stesso non puoi donare amore e non c'entra proprio niente che l'altra persona abbia o meno il contenitore per ricevere l'amore, l'amore non è contenibile.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'amore ce l'abbiamo dentro tutti.
> Solo che non lo sappiamo


Anche io la penso cosi'


----------



## giobbe (25 Luglio 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> purtroppo devo confermare
> 
> 
> (ciao a tutte/i)


Bentornata!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar non ha ancora il torcicollo? :mrgreen:
> 
> Sto imparando da voi come fare un OT perfetto. Lettrice mi ha ispirato  molto. Per me è un'esperienza nuova. Mi devo adeguare ...


Mi accusi di essere in OT?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi accusi di essere in OT?


Sempre :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sempre :rotfl:


Ma vinco comunque qualcosa?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma vinco comunque qualcosa?:carneval:


Cosa ti sembra sia adeguato?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Cosa ti sembra sia adeguato?


:calcio:

Comunque l'eccezione che conferma la regola: non sono andata mai OT nel thread musicale:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> Comunque l'eccezione che conferma la regola: non sono andata mai OT nel thread musicale:carneval:


:kick:


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non entro nel merito perchè molti genitori si riempono la bocca di amore verso i figli ma di una cosa sono certa, piu' di tutto, se non ami te stesso non puoi donare amore e non c'entra proprio niente che l'altra persona abbia o meno il contenitore per ricevere l'amore, l'amore non è contenibile.


Mi sa che stai scambiando l'amore di un tipo con un altro.
Non entro nel particolare perchè ognuno sa quel che deve sapere di sè stesso ma ho sempre pensato che l'amore per il proprio figli superi tutti gli altri tipi d'amore e che, a volte, serva anche per aiutare ad amare di più sè stessi.
Non intendo  che annienta gli altri eh? semplicemente lo credo il più puro e il più limpido.
Mia opinione.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai scambiando l'amore di un tipo con un altro.
> Non entro nel particolare perchè ognuno sa quel che deve sapere di sè stesso ma ho sempre pensato che l'amore per il proprio figli superi tutti gli altri tipi d'amore e che, a volte, serva anche per aiutare ad amare di più sè stessi.
> Non intendo che annienta gli altri eh? semplicemente lo credo il più puro e il più limpido.
> Mia opinione.


io non scambio proprio niente, l'amore per i figli è uno dei sentimenti piu' nobili. amo mia figlia immensamente e se fossi costretta ad una scelta sarebbe sempre lei, ma la potrei fare solo da madre centrata ed equilibrata, perchè amo me stessa, se non fosse così non potrei essere il punto fermo per la sua crescita equilibrata.


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io non scambio proprio niente, l'amore per i figli è uno dei sentimenti piu' nobili. amo mia figlia immensamente e se fossi costretta ad una scelta sarebbe sempre lei, ma la potrei fare solo da madre centrata ed equilibrata, perchè amo me stessa, se non fosse così non potrei essere il punto fermo per la sua crescita equilibrata.


Non era un'offesa o un'accusa.
La vediamo diversamente, tutto qua.


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

Sai che penso poi? che non sia proprio possibile non amarsi.
Magari ci sono periodi in cui non ci si piace ma in cui non ci si ama credo proprio di no


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Però mi domando se spesso e volentieri certi genitori oggi ,non antepongano un po' troppo le proprie esigenze sopra di tutto.


Il limite è molto sottile..... ovvero, sto' con mio marito per i figli ma sono infelice, non sono me stessa. Fingo che tutto vada bene, ma non è cosi.
Se fossi da sola sarei piu' felice quindi una madre migliore?

In questo momento penso solo che loro hanno bisogno della presenza "fisica" di entrambi i genitori.
E cosi' sia....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il limite è molto sottile..... ovvero, sto' con mio marito per i figli ma sono infelice, non sono me stessa. Fingo che tutto vada bene, ma non è cosi.
> Se fossi da sola sarei piu' felice quindi una madre migliore?
> 
> *In questo momento penso solo che loro hanno bisogno della presenza "fisica" di entrambi i genitori.*
> E cosi' sia....



bugiarda. Scava meglio.

Geisha, benritrovata!!!:up:


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> bugiarda. Scava meglio.
> 
> Geisha, benritrovata!!!:up:


Lo sto facendo.
Comunque non è pensabile prendere in considerazione una "rivoluzione famiglliare" pensando solo a me.

Meno che meno in un momento in cui non tutto è ancora chiaro.

Ribadisco, la presenza fisica è cio' che loro vogliono.

Tutto il resto sono belle parole e basta.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo.
> Comunque non è pensabile prendere in considerazione una "rivoluzione famiglliare" pensando solo a me.
> 
> *Meno che meno in un momento in cui non tutto è ancora chiaro.*
> ...



non è vero, ti dico. E la chiave è nella frase in neretto.

Esci dal tuo punto di vista, giudica la situazione come lo farebbe un estraneo.

Cosa vedi?


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è vero, ti dico. E la chiave è nella frase in neretto.
> 
> Esci dal tuo punto di vista, giudica la situazione come lo farebbe un estraneo.
> 
> Cosa vedi?


Cosa vedo? Il nulla, solo nero e tanto dolore.

Non sto' bene, pensavo che il tempo mi avrebbe aiutato e invece mi sento peggio di prima. Ho una continua sensazione di malessare. Non c'è posto dove vorrei essere, non c'è persona con la quale vorrei parlare, non c'è cosa che mi faccia passare questo senso di "male".
E' difficile anche da spiegare perchè non so nemmeno io che cos'è.
L'unica cosa che voglio è salvagardare loro, i miei figli.  Troppo piccoli per poter capire in pieno quello che sta' succedendo, per fortuna.
Scusa lo sfogo...


----------



## Papero (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Cosa vedo? Il nulla, solo nero e tanto dolore.
> 
> Non sto' bene, pensavo che il tempo mi avrebbe aiutato e invece mi sento peggio di prima. Ho una continua sensazione di malessare. Non c'è posto dove vorrei essere, non c'è persona con la quale vorrei parlare, non c'è cosa che mi faccia passare questo senso di "male".
> E' difficile anche da spiegare perchè non so nemmeno io che cos'è.
> ...


Un po di tempo ci vuole... quando è successo il "fattaccio"?


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Un po di tempo ci vuole... quando è successo il "fattaccio"?


circa 2 mesi....
Chiarisco, forse è necessario, che io ho tradito.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il limite è molto sottile..... ovvero, sto' con mio marito per i figli ma sono infelice, non sono me stessa. Fingo che tutto vada bene, ma non è cosi.
> Se fossi da sola sarei piu' felice quindi una madre migliore?
> 
> In questo momento penso solo che loro hanno bisogno della presenza "fisica" di entrambi i genitori.
> E cosi' sia....


stai facendo del male a te stessa, a lui e ai tuoi figli. 
se tu vivessi sola forse saresti capace di essere te stessa, forse insegneresti ai tuoi figli che indossare troppe maschere per le apparenze è sbagliato.
i figli non hanno bisogno di due manichini, cavoli ma come ragionate???? poi quando sono grandi e si interessano solo del vostro conto in banca li giudicate come irriconoscenti, sento già le urla con tutto quello che abbiamo fatto per voi........ i figli si crescono nell'amore, in un ambiente sereno, tranquillo, con dei valori.



Abigail ha detto:


> Sai che penso poi? che non sia proprio possibile non amarsi.
> Magari ci sono periodi in cui non ci si piace ma in cui non ci si ama credo proprio di no


questo è quello che intendo non volersi bene. non fermarsi all'aspetto puramente estetico e superficiale. quel che si vede riflesso dentro ad uno specchio è un immagine e non il nostro io, amarsi è qualcosa di ben piu' profondo.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> bugiarda. Scava meglio.
> 
> Geisha, benritrovata!!!:up:


ciao Vere....... mi sei mancata ma tutto ora è andato a posto!


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> stai facendo del male a te stessa, a lui e ai tuoi figli.
> se tu vivessi sola forse saresti capace di essere te stessa, forse insegneresti ai tuoi figli che indossare troppe maschere per le apparenze è sbagliato.
> i figli non hanno bisogno di due manichini, cavoli ma come ragionate???? poi quando sono grandi e si interessano solo del vostro conto in banca li giudicate come irriconoscenti, sento già le urla con tutto quello che abbiamo fatto per voi........ i figli si crescono nell'amore, in un ambiente sereno, tranquillo, con dei valori.
> 
> ...


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

Non è cosi, ripeto, loro sono piccoli e quindi non in grado di comprendere in pieno certi "meccanismi".
Non fingo (e neanche mio marito) con loro. L'amore e il fare tutto in funzione loro è sempre la priorità.[/QUOTE]

sarebbe meglio ti leggessi qualcosa in merito o parlassi con qualche terapista per bambini, li trovi anche nei consultori.
tu ragioni da adulto, con tutte le sovrastrutture di cui siamo oramai dotati, i bambini non le hanno. sono molto piu' semplici, sensibili ed intelligenti di quanto noi possiamo credere.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ciao Vere....... mi sei mancata ma tutto ora è andato a posto!



anche tu a me, ma per i motivi che sai sono un po' defilata on line

Sono molto felice per te:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Cosa vedo? Il *nulla, solo nero e tanto dolore.*
> 
> Non sto' bene, pensavo che il tempo mi avrebbe aiutato e invece mi sento peggio di prima. Ho una continua sensazione di malessare. Non c'è posto dove vorrei essere, non c'è persona con la quale vorrei parlare, non c'è cosa che mi faccia passare questo senso di "male".
> E' difficile anche da spiegare perchè non so nemmeno io che cos'è.
> ...



Sfogati pure, ma non ti applichi:carneval:

ti ho detto: VEDI DALL'ESTERNO.

Invece tu continui ad applicare il tuo sguardo "nero".

Dall'esterno invece cosa vedresti? Mettiamo che sia io a raccontarti questa storia...cosa mi suggeriresti di fare? E perché?

De - sentimentalizziamo la cosa, usiamo la ragione...


----------



## pescerosso (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> Non è cosi, ripeto, loro sono piccoli e quindi non in grado di comprendere in pieno certi "meccanismi".
> Non fingo (e neanche mio marito) con loro. L'amore e il fare tutto in funzione loro è sempre la priorità.


sarebbe meglio ti leggessi qualcosa in merito o parlassi con qualche terapista per bambini, li trovi anche nei consultori.
tu ragioni da adulto, con tutte le sovrastrutture di cui siamo oramai dotati, i bambini non le hanno. sono molto piu' semplici, sensibili ed intelligenti di quanto noi possiamo credere.[/QUOTE]

E meno male che non ragioniamo come bambini, anche se non sempre!!!
Vorrei chiarire che non mi sembra questo il momento giusto per prendere una decisione cosi' importatante come la separazione che cambia per sempre la vita, nel mio caso, di 4 persone.
Una decisione di tale portata, a mio avviso, va presa con coscenza e consapevolezza. In questo momento non mi sento lucida.
Con mio marito ci siamo presi tempo, cio' non toglie il fatto che siamo consapevoli che la separazione potrebbe essere una possibilità...
Se cosi finirà pero', voglio che ci sia stato almeno un tenativo di salvare il salvabile. Almeno questo lo potro' dire hai miei figli: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> _Non è cosi, ripeto, loro sono piccoli e quindi non in grado di comprendere in pieno certi "meccanismi"._
> _Non fingo (e neanche mio marito) con loro. L'amore e il fare tutto in funzione loro è sempre la priorità_
> 
> sarebbe meglio ti leggessi qualcosa in merito o parlassi con qualche terapista per bambini, li trovi anche nei consultori.
> tu ragioni da adulto, con tutte le sovrastrutture di cui siamo oramai dotati, i bambini non le hanno. sono molto piu' semplici, sensibili ed intelligenti di quanto noi possiamo credere.


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> sarebbe meglio ti leggessi qualcosa in merito o parlassi con qualche terapista per bambini, li trovi anche nei consultori.
> tu ragioni da adulto, con tutte le sovrastrutture di cui siamo oramai dotati, i bambini non le hanno. sono molto piu' semplici, sensibili ed intelligenti di quanto noi possiamo credere.


E meno male che non ragioniamo come bambini, anche se non sempre!!!
Vorrei chiarire che non mi sembra questo il momento giusto per prendere una decisione cosi' importatante come la separazione che cambia per sempre la vita, nel mio caso, di 4 persone.
Una decisione di tale portata, a mio avviso, va presa con coscenza e consapevolezza. In questo momento non mi sento lucida.
Con mio marito ci siamo presi tempo, cio' non toglie il fatto che siamo consapevoli che la separazione potrebbe essere una possibilità...
Se cosi finirà pero', voglio che ci sia stato almeno un tenativo di salvare il salvabile. Almeno questo lo potro' dire hai miei figli: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti.[/QUOTE]
Ho conosciuto una coppia che per un breve tradimento di lei si son separati con grande dolore di tutti. Ora dopo 5 anni son tornati insieme.
Avrebbero potuto evitare tanto dolore con più impegno.
Anche se l'emotività è difficile da governare.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> sarebbe meglio ti leggessi qualcosa in merito o parlassi con qualche terapista per bambini, li trovi anche nei consultori.
> tu ragioni da adulto, con tutte le sovrastrutture di cui siamo oramai dotati, i bambini non le hanno. sono molto piu' semplici, sensibili ed intelligenti di quanto noi possiamo credere.


E meno male che non ragioniamo come bambini, anche se non sempre!!!
Vorrei chiarire che non mi sembra questo il momento giusto per prendere una decisione cosi' importatante come la separazione che cambia per sempre la vita, nel mio caso, di 4 persone.
Una decisione di tale portata, a mio avviso, va presa con coscenza e consapevolezza. In questo momento non mi sento lucida.
Con mio marito ci siamo presi tempo, cio' non toglie il fatto che siamo consapevoli che la separazione potrebbe essere una possibilità...
Se cosi finirà pero', voglio che ci sia stato almeno un tenativo di salvare il salvabile. Almeno questo lo potro' dire hai miei figli: ci abbiamo provato, non ci siamo riusciti.[/QUOTE]

questo secondo me lo potrai dire veramente quando avrai tentato tutto, mai pensato di fare terapia di coppia? sai tutti la percepiscono come l'ultima spiaggia invece come dire è utile quando c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare, quando un matrimonio non è già un malato terminale.


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'amore ce l'abbiamo dentro tutti.
> Solo che non lo sappiamo


Uhm, sono più per "l'amore non si crea né si distrugge, semplicemente si trasforma"...

Non volevo quotare Einstein, ma ci si avvicina così tanto!


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Uhm, sono più per "l'amore non si crea né si distrugge, semplicemente si trasforma"...
> 
> Non volevo quotare Einstein, ma ci si avvicina così tanto!


Anche:up:


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Cosa vedo? Il nulla, solo nero e tanto dolore.
> 
> Non sto' bene, pensavo che il tempo mi avrebbe aiutato e invece mi sento peggio di prima. Ho una continua sensazione di malessare. Non c'è posto dove vorrei essere, non c'è persona con la quale vorrei parlare, non c'è cosa che mi faccia passare questo senso di "male".
> E' difficile anche da spiegare perchè non so nemmeno io che cos'è.
> ...


Ciao, mi sembri quasi mia moglie: mi ha tradita da circa 2 mesi, ma abbiamo 3 figli, non due.
Tante similitudini che mi hanno lasciato di sasso, per un attimo! Benvenuta in ogni caso.


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao, mi sembri quasi mia moglie: mi ha tradita da circa 2 mesi, ma abbiamo 3 figli, non due.
> Tante similitudini che mi hanno lasciato di sasso, per un attimo! Benvenuta in ogni caso.


dopo un po' che starai qui dentro capirai come tante storie siano uguali, cambiano gli attori, le scenografie ma la trama sia piu' o meno simile.
e non solo qui dentro ma anche fuori.


----------



## dave.one (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> dopo un po' che starai qui dentro capirai come tante storie siano uguali, cambiano gli attori, le scenografie ma la trama sia piu' o meno simile.
> e non solo qui dentro ma anche fuori.


Un teatro che insegna molto, interessante perché attore coinvolto, ma nel quale, in cuor tuo, non vorresti mai recitarvi. Questa è la mia impressione...


----------



## Abigail (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> dopo un po' che starai qui dentro capirai come tante storie siano uguali, cambiano gli attori, le scenografie ma la trama sia piu' o meno simile.
> e non solo qui dentro ma anche fuori.


quotissimo


----------



## geisha (26 Luglio 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Un teatro che insegna molto, interessante perché attore coinvolto, ma nel quale, in cuor tuo, non vorresti mai recitarvi. Questa è la mia impressione...


nessuno obbliga nessuno a recitare, io non ho recitato ho vissuto, vivendo ho imparato, ho capito cosa non andava e modificato la mia vita di conseguenza.
c'è chi vive il tradimento come una scappatella superficiale, io l'ho vissuta come un percorso di crescita, niente accade e nessuno compare nella vita senza un significato. questo è quello che io credo condivisibile o meno.
detto così sembra tutto così semplice ma non lo è stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> questo secondo me lo potrai dire veramente quando avrai tentato tutto, mai pensato di fare terapia di coppia? sai tutti la percepiscono come l'ultima spiaggia invece come dire è utile quando c'è ancora qualcosa da salvare, quando un matrimonio non è già un malato terminale.


Ho letto da poco un libro bellissimo di Isabel Allende "La somma dei giorni", che consiglio a tutti.
Non è un romanzo, ma il racconto di alcuni anni della sua vita.
Nel libro racconta, tra le altre cose, che ha fatto terapia di coppia (sulla quale inizialmente era diffidente) che è stata risolutiva.
Ha fatto poi terapia anche per i rapporti col figlio.


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sfogati pure, ma non ti applichi:carneval:
> 
> ti ho detto: VEDI DALL'ESTERNO.
> 
> ...


Ok, da fuori mi direi: fatti furba, almeno una volta.
Non pensare + all'altro, a quello che è stato, a quello che poteva essere
Pensa alla tua famiglia, a tuo marito, alla tua vita. Bello, peccato che io questo momento mi sento come un palloncino sgonfio. Mi è bastato intravedere in auto l'altro e mi è di nuovo crollato il poco che sino ad ora ero riuscita a tirare su.
Forse un aiuto "esperto" mi potrebbe servire. Credo di essere entrata in un "buco nero" e da sola non riesco a tirarmi fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Ok, da fuori mi direi: fatti furba, almeno una volta.
> Non pensare + all'altro, a quello che è stato, a quello che poteva essere
> Pensa alla tua famiglia, a tuo marito, alla tua vita. Bello, peccato che io questo momento mi sento come un palloncino sgonfio. Mi è bastato intravedere in auto l'altro e mi è di nuovo crollato il poco che sino ad ora ero riuscita a tirare su.
> Forse un aiuto "esperto" mi potrebbe servire. Credo di essere entrata in un "buco nero" e da sola non riesco a tirarmi fuori.


Non dare nomi "nobili" alle emozioni.
Rivederlo è naturale che ti provochi un tuffo al cuore.
Ma potesti provarlo anche rivedendo la tua compagna di banco delle elementari.
Non dare troppo valore a un po' di tachicardia.
Le emozioni non cambiano la realtà e i fatti.
Nei fatti l'altro non vuole rinunciare a quello che ha costruito (vuoi dargli torto?), non vuole per te, ma probabilmente non lo vorrebbe per nessuna.
Tu sei stata fuori dalla realtà e hai immaginato una soluzione possibile.
Ma ora hai capito che non solo non sarebbe certo indolore, ma anche davvero poco realizzabile.
L'emozione di rivederlo di fronte a una consapevolezza e a una scelta dovrebbe essere ridimensionata.


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non dare nomi "nobili" alle emozioni.
> Rivederlo è naturale che ti provochi un tuffo al cuore.
> Ma potesti provarlo anche rivedendo la tua compagna di banco delle elementari.
> Non dare troppo valore a un po' di tachicardia.
> ...


Tutto vero.
Ma la realtà, la mia realtà è che l'averlo rivisto ha riacceso in me la voglia di mettermi in contatto con lui.
Non lo faccio solo perchè già so' che lui neanche mi risponderebbe.
Avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con lui. L'ultima volta che ci siamo visti è stato il giorno in cui mio marito ci ha "beccati" (andavamo a mangiare insieme, niente di piu'). Vorrei che lui mi dicesse veramente cosa sono stata per lui, vorrei che mi dicesse che sono stata solo una "scopata" alternativa e basta. Forse cosi' la smetterei di pensare a lui e riuscirei a concentrarmi su di me.
Sono completamente pazza, lo so.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Ok, da fuori mi direi: fatti furba, almeno una volta.
> Non pensare + all'altro, a quello che è stato, a quello che poteva essere
> Pensa alla tua famiglia, a tuo marito, alla tua vita. Bello, peccato che io questo momento mi sento come un palloncino sgonfio. *Mi è bastato intravedere in auto l'altro e mi è di nuovo crollato il poco che sino ad ora ero riuscita a tirare su.*
> Forse un aiuto "esperto" mi potrebbe servire. Credo di essere entrata in un "buco nero" e da sola non riesco a tirarmi fuori.


il crollo lo attribuisci al sentimento che provi per lui?

per quel tipino che ti ha infarcito di cagate e poi se l'è data a gambe al primo starnuto coniugale o, piuttosto, al primo timore che tu mollassi tuo marito per viver la vostra storia?


svegliati (scusa, eh)

buona parte di quel crollo è dovuta al fatto che ti rendi conto che sei venuta meno a quelli che erano i tuoi valori e non ne valeva manco la pena

al fatto che ci sei andata a letto, sì, ma ancor più al fatto che poi hai avuto la prova che lui non era neanche interessto a "te", se non per il noto dettaglio
nonchè al fatto che ora che hai visto che cuor di leone è, sai anche quanto ti sei ingannata

prendine atto, smetti di mentirti e passa oltre


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Ma la realtà, la mia realtà è che l'averlo rivisto ha riacceso in me la voglia di mettermi in contatto con lui.
> Non lo faccio solo perchè già so' che lui neanche mi risponderebbe.
> Avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con lui. L'ultima volta che ci siamo visti è stato il giorno in cui mio marito ci ha "beccati" (andavamo a mangiare insieme, niente di piu'). Vorrei che lui mi dicesse veramente cosa sono stata per lui, vorrei che mi dicesse che sono stata solo una "scopata" alternativa e basta. Forse cosi' la smetterei di pensare a lui e riuscirei a concentrarmi su di me.
> Sono completamente pazza, lo so.


no, in realtà spereresti che lui ti dicesse che sei il suo grande amore 
ma siccome lo sai da sola che non è così ti racconti una storia diversa


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

il pesce che vede un verme grassoccio e pensa di papparselo, quando scopre che ha abboccato all'amo si dà dello stupido
ma se il pescatore lo stacca dall'amo e lo butta sul greto tra i rifiuti, 
è più ragionevole che il pesce aspetti di morire dolendosi di non essere stato ritenuto degno di finire in padella
o non è meglio che sfrutti gli ultimi aneliti di vita contorcendosi nel tentativo di tornare in acqua?

pesce, cosa rispondi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Tutto vero.
> Ma la realtà, la mia realtà è che l'averlo rivisto ha riacceso in me la voglia di mettermi in contatto con lui.
> Non lo faccio solo perchè già so' che lui neanche mi risponderebbe.
> Avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con lui. L'ultima volta che ci siamo visti è stato il giorno in cui mio marito ci ha "beccati" (andavamo a mangiare insieme, niente di piu'). Vorrei che lui mi dicesse veramente cosa sono stata per lui, vorrei che mi dicesse che sono stata solo una "scopata" alternativa e basta. Forse cosi' la smetterei di pensare a lui e riuscirei a concentrarmi su di me.
> Sono completamente pazza, lo so.





Amoremio ha detto:


> no, in realtà spereresti che lui ti dicesse che sei il suo grande amore
> ma siccome lo sai da sola che non è così ti racconti una storia diversa


Può essere che tu vorresti sentirti confermata piuttosto che disconfermata da lui.
Il problema è che le storie (anche se non da amanti e quindi nate con premesse ben divese e possibilità aperte) finiscono.
Piace sentirsi dalla parte del vincente, di chi ha scelto di chiudere.
Ma pare che tu voglia invece subire le scelte altrui, marito o amante che sia.
Invece dovresti con luicidità scegliere per te.
Dovresti scegliere cosa credi che sia davvero il tuo bene.
Dovresti scegliere che donna e che madre vuoi essere.
Dovresti immaginarti tra venti o trentanni e pensare a cosa vorresti pensare di te.


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il crollo lo attribuisci al sentimento che provi per lui?
> 
> per quel tipino che ti ha infarcito di cagate e poi se l'è data a gambe al primo starnuto coniugale o, piuttosto, al primo timore che tu mollassi tuo marito per viver la vostra storia?
> 
> ...


Il crollo lo attribuisco al fatto che se quest'uomo nel bene o nel male (anzi direi solo nel male), mi ha sconvolto cosi' la vita vuol dire che allora la vita che ho, il matrimonio che ho, non sono quello che veramente vorrei.
Di tutta questa vicenda mi sconvolge il fatto che io abbia fatto praticamente di tutto per essere beccata, inconsciamente.
Che la fine di questa storia potevo scriverla appena è iniziata, che ho rischiato la mia famiglia, il mio lavoro. E che adesso mi ritrovo cosi "persa" a causa di una cosa che già sapevo non ne valeva la pena.
Sono masochista o forse mi ci voleva una "scossa" per cambiare qualcosa che già non andava?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il crollo lo attribuisco al fatto che se quest'uomo nel bene o nel male (anzi direi solo nel male), mi ha sconvolto cosi' la vita vuol dire che allora la vita che ho, il matrimonio che ho, non sono quello che veramente vorrei.
> Di tutta questa vicenda mi sconvolge il fatto che io abbia fatto praticamente di tutto per essere beccata, inconsciamente.
> Che la fine di questa storia potevo scriverla appena è iniziata, che ho rischiato la mia famiglia, il mio lavoro. E che adesso mi ritrovo cosi "persa" a causa di una cosa che già sapevo non ne valeva la pena.
> Sono masochista o forse mi ci voleva una "scossa" per cambiare qualcosa che già non andava?


beh sai che tutti vorremmo essere giovani, ricchi, belli, con amori travolgenti lo diceva anche Catalano.
E' naturale che la vita "normale" e la quotidianeità possano non essere esaltanti e dare momenti di stanchezza, depressione o di non sufficienti conferme e gratificazioni per il nostro fragile io... ma non è la vita a essere inadeguata, ma noi inadeguati alla vita.
Hai letto il thread "Perfezione" http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1228?


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il pesce che vede un verme grassoccio e pensa di papparselo, quando scopre che ha abboccato all'amo si dà dello stupido
> ma se il pescatore lo stacca dall'amo e lo butta sul greto tra i rifiuti,
> è più ragionevole che il pesce aspetti di morire dolendosi di non essere stato ritenuto degno di finire in padella
> o non è meglio che sfrutti gli ultimi aneliti di vita contorcendosi nel tentativo di tornare in acqua?
> ...


Vorrei tornare in acqua, ma non nella bolla.
Vorrei nuotare in mare aperto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Vorrei tornare in acqua, ma non nella bolla.
> Vorrei nuotare in mare aperto....


 Guarda che la bolla, fuori da mare della realtà, era con l'amante.


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, in realtà spereresti che lui ti dicesse che sei il suo grande amore
> ma siccome lo sai da sola che non è così ti racconti una storia diversa


Si, forse e cosi.
Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita". Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.
Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, forse e cosi.
> Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita". Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.
> Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
> E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.


 Sai il problema nella tua vita c'è.
Sei tu.
Non prenderla male, ma sei davvero troppo egocentrata.
Se riuscissi solo a capire cosa hai evitato ai tuoi figli acenderesti un cero.


----------



## Abigail (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, forse e cosi.
> * Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita".* Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.
> Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
> E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.


 Non ti pare un po' poco??


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai il problema nella tua vita c'è.
> Sei tu.
> Non prenderla male, ma sei davvero troppo egocentrata.
> Se riuscissi solo a capire cosa hai evitato ai tuoi figli acenderesti un cero.


Se sono qui è per i miei figli.
Ma oltre a essere mamma sono anche donna e come tale con le mie debolezze, con i miei errori.
Il problema sono io e lo so. Forse hai anche ragione a dire che sono egocentrica. Fino ad oggi nella mia vita mi sono sempre preoccupata prima degli altri poi di me. Errore gravissimo.
Mi sono persa per strada. 
Appena ho abbassato la guardia, il patatrac.
Il modo uscire da tutto cio' e partendo da me. 
Ma è brutto riscoprirsi come non si è... o come non pensavo di essere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Se sono qui è per i miei figli.
> Ma oltre a essere mamma sono anche donna e come tale con le mie debolezze, con i miei errori.
> Il problema sono io e lo so. Forse hai anche ragione a dire che sono egocentrica. Fino ad oggi nella mia vita mi sono sempre preoccupata prima degli altri poi di me. Errore gravissimo.
> Mi sono persa per strada.
> ...


 E allora diventa come vuoi essere!!
Diventa fiera di te!!
E accendi un cero... anche se non ci credi ...fa miracoli. Prova.


----------



## pescerosso (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora diventa come vuoi essere!!
> Diventa fiera di te!!
> E accendi un cero... anche se non ci credi ...fa miracoli. Prova.


Provero' sicuramente....


----------



## Papero (27 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il crollo lo attribuisci al sentimento che provi per lui?
> 
> per quel tipino che ti ha infarcito di cagate e poi se l'è data a gambe al primo starnuto coniugale o, piuttosto, al primo timore che tu mollassi tuo marito per viver la vostra storia?
> 
> ...


Quoto Amoremio, il tuo ex ti ha raccontato una marea di stronzate e poi al primo temporale si è tirato in dietro. Quello che dovresti chiederti è "Perchè il tuo amante è sparito dopo che la storia è stata scoperta?" Te lo dico io perchè?! O forse lo sai già... 

Nuotare in mare aperto è pericoloso cara pesciolina, s'incontrano pescecani come il tuo ex capo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Vorrei tornare in acqua, ma non nella bolla.
> Vorrei nuotare in mare aperto....


bene

parti dai fondamentali

se continui a star lì a pensare al fatto di non esser stata ritenuta buona per la padella, non andrai nè in mare nè altrove

intanto trova il modo di tornare in acqua e poi comincia a nuotare pre trovere il mare


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, forse e cosi.
> Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita". Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.
> Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
> E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.


passa oltre guardando in faccia la realtà (è l'unico modo, tutto il resto è fuffa)

lo sei stata
quella storia senso non ne aveva 

non puoi riuscire a dare senso a uno sbaglio, sprechi solo energie
rimane uno sbaglio e non migliora continuando con una serie di sbagli (auspici, pensieri, arrovellamenti, giustificazioni fasulle)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, forse e cosi.
> Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita". Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, *ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.*
> Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
> E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.



ma vedila come una fortuna!!
Se lui PER ANNI (e capita!) dicesse che SEI L'AMORE DELLA SUA VITA ma proprio la famiglia non può lasciarla, non sarebbe peggio?!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sai il problema nella tua vita c'è.
> Sei tu.
> Non prenderla male, ma sei davvero troppo egocentrata.
> Se riuscissi solo a capire cosa hai evitato ai tuoi figli acenderesti un cero.



un'intera serie di ceri


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Si, forse e cosi.
> Ma a questo punto sarebbe solo una "rivincita". Non starei con lui per il resto dei miei giorni, ma forse se almeno da parte sua ci fosse stato un po' di sentimento, questa storia avrebbe un senso.
> Mi sentirei un po' meno stupida.
> E forse riuscirei a passare oltre.


Prova a cambiare punto di vista.
tu ti vedi innamorata di lui,pensi di aver rischiato tutto per lui, eppure hai SCELTO (si sceglie sempre) un uomo sposato che sapevi avere avuto varie storie. 
Perchè? 
Non hai voluto rischiare sul serio.
non hai mai provato a intavolare il discorso 'futuro'.
Appena messa al bivio hai scelto casa e famiglia. 
Prova a vederla così.
C'erano dei problemi. Problemi che non riuscivi ad affrontare. E per 'difesa' hai cercato di fuggire, trovando una buona scusa: l'aMMMMore. 
Ma è amore quello che non sogna, non progetta e non chiede? O è una fuga? una fuga così ben studiata che come dici tu 'hai fatto di tutto per farti scoprire'. Perchè volevi tornare a casa ma non sapevi come. Volevi ritrovare l'amore per la tua famiglia e non sapevi però andare alla radice dei vecchi problemi, così ne hai creati di nuovi.
L'amante? Tanto affetto, sì, a l'amore è altra cosa. E lo dimostra che tu non vuoi dirgli come ti ha deluso o quanto lo ami, ma vorresti che LUI ti amasse, in modo da sentirti meno colpevole e più gratificata.

poche settimane fa ho rivisto per una colazione di lavoro il mio ex amante. E' stata dura. ho tradito con lui per diverso tempo il mio fidanzato, a fasi alterne. Per me non era un tradimento d'amore, ma di sesso. Una fuga da me. E dal mio rapporto che non funzionava più. alla fine ho rotto con entrambi.
Quando l'ho rivisto, anche se spesso lo sento per telefono, è stato un colpo al cuore. Non era amore. Ricordi, forse. Attrazione (c'è sempre), affetto. Non lo so nemmeno io. Oggi sono felicemente fidanzata con un ragazzo che mi fa stare bene e con cui progetto un futuro. Ma rivedere quell'uomo con cui ho provato cose importanti (anche se non è amore può essere comunque importante) è stato emozionante e strano e mille altre cose.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande, il tipo con cui stai ora non è un RAGAZZO, è un UOMO.

Riflettici, perché definisci l'ex UOMO e l'attuale RAGAZZO, quando sono praticamente coetanei (ed anzi è piu' UOMO per storia di vita il tuo attuale...)


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande, il tipo con cui stai ora non è un RAGAZZO, è un UOMO.
> 
> Riflettici, perché definisci l'ex UOMO e l'attuale RAGAZZO, quando sono praticamente coetanei (ed anzi è piu' UOMO per storia di vita il tuo attuale...)


 hai ragione, che strano! 
normalmente dico 'il mio compagno', non so perchè qui ho parlato di 'ragazzo'...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai ragione, che strano!
> normalmente dico 'il mio compagno', non so perchè qui ho parlato di 'ragazzo'...



proprio per questo te l'ho segnalato, perché spesso le parole che usiamo - o non usiamo - hanno un significato profondo:idea:


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

considerandosi ragazza  usa lo stesso sostantivo per lui;
è vero che ormai è una giovane donna ...ma si fatica a definirsi tali prima dei trenta .
l'altro era un uomo in quanto sposato e "amante"  e le faceva vivere una situazione  che avvertiva "più grande di lei ".
...ehm come vado come psicologa del mercoledì estivo?


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> considerandosi ragazza  usa lo stesso sostantivo per lui;
> è vero che ormai è una giovane donna ...ma si fatica a definirsi tali prima dei trenta .
> l'altro era un uomo in quanto sposato e "amante"  e le faceva vivere una situazione  che avvertiva "più grande di lei ".
> ...ehm come vado come psicologa del mercoledì estivo?


Fossi in te punterei al sabato


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> considerandosi ragazza usa lo stesso sostantivo per lui;
> è vero che ormai è una giovane donna ...ma si fatica a definirsi tali prima dei trenta .
> l'altro era un uomo in quanto sposato e "amante" e le faceva vivere una situazione che avvertiva "più grande di lei ".
> ...ehm come vado come psicologa del mercoledì estivo?


  wow!! 
laurea honoris causa?!?!??! :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Fossi in te punterei al sabato


non ce la posso fare, troppa responsabilità:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> considerandosi ragazza  usa lo stesso sostantivo per lui;
> è vero che ormai è una giovane donna ...ma si fatica a definirsi tali prima dei trenta .
> l'altro era un uomo in quanto sposato e "amante"  e le faceva vivere una situazione  che avvertiva "più grande di lei ".
> ...ehm come vado come psicologa del mercoledì estivo?


Per il mercoledi' siamo pieni... ripassi domani


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare, troppa responsabilità:sonar:


retrocessa al martedì.
Avanti un altro


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per il mercoledi' siamo pieni... ripassi domani





Abigail ha detto:


> retrocessa al martedì.
> Avanti un altro


 che modi:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> considerandosi ragazza usa lo stesso sostantivo per lui;
> è vero che ormai è una giovane donna ...ma si fatica a definirsi tali prima dei trenta .
> l'altro era un uomo in quanto sposato e "amante" e le faceva vivere una situazione che avvertiva "più grande di lei ".
> ...ehm come vado come psicologa del mercoledì estivo?


 Quoto


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Poi certe volte e' molto piu' semplice dire "il mio ragazzo" " la mia ragazza"... non perche' si sia realmente ragazzi ma fidanzato suona da carbonio 14... compagno ci sta ma anche a me non viene istintivo


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi certe volte e' molto piu' semplice dire "il mio ragazzo" " la mia ragazza"... non perche' si sia realmente ragazzi ma *fidanzato suona da carbonio 14*... compagno ci sta ma anche a me non viene istintivo


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Il mio fidanzato che gioca a calcio... indovinate qual e'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi certe volte e' molto piu' semplice dire "il mio ragazzo" " la mia ragazza"... non perche' si sia realmente ragazzi ma fidanzato suona da carbonio 14... compagno ci sta ma anche a me non viene istintivo


 Va a periodi. La generazione di mia figlia (che già non è più ragazzina ...quelle in tv cominciano a farsi punturine...) dice fidanzato con ironia e lo trova più moderno del "mio ragazzo".


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va a periodi. La generazione di mia figlia (che già non è più ragazzina ...quelle in tv cominciano a farsi punturine...) dice fidanzato con ironia e lo trova più moderno del "mio ragazzo".


Fidanzato è più ufficiale che ragazzo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va a periodi. La generazione di mia figlia (che già non è più ragazzina ...quelle in tv cominciano a farsi punturine...) dice fidanzato con ironia e lo trova più moderno del "mio ragazzo".


Non lo so, probabilmente e' a me che suona strano... pero' so anche che ragazzo passati i 25 anni (mi sto facendo piu' giovane:carneval non e' il termine corretto...



Abigail ha detto:


> Fidanzato è più ufficiale che ragazzo.


Anche questo e' vero


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

io non so perchè detesto il "mio compagno".
Mi suona forzato


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io non so perchè detesto il "mio compagno".
> Mi suona forzato


Si ma come lo chiami allora, _Illo_?:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Il mio uomo.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma come lo chiami allora, _Illo_?:carneval:


Esso o quello là:carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va a periodi. La generazione di mia figlia (che già non è più ragazzina ...quelle in tv cominciano a farsi punturine...) dice fidanzato con ironia e lo trova più moderno del "mio ragazzo".



io trovavo "fidanzato "piu' moderno di "compagno" (sa di unione di serie B, scusate, ma a me l'impressione che fa è quella) già 25 anni fa

Signora Minerva, benvenuta nella coorte delle psicologhe della domenica!


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io trovavo "fidanzato "piu' moderno di "compagno" (sa di unione di serie B, scusate, ma a me l'impressione che fa è quella) già 25 anni fa
> 
> Signora Minerva, benvenuta nella coorte delle psicologhe della domenica!


la domenica non posso esercitare, spiace assai ma la vita in fondo è fatta di scelte.pur riconoscendo di perdere un'ottima opportunità,   dolendomene  declino 
:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la domenica non posso esercitare, spiace assai ma la vita in fondo è fatta di scelte.pur riconoscendo di perdere un'ottima opportunità, *dolgendomene* declino
> :singleeye:


 
il solo pensiero la fa straparlare :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il solo pensiero la fa straparlare :carneval:


Mi perplimevo anch'io :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Sopprimetela e ponete fine ai suoi pensieri domenicali


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il solo pensiero la fa straparlare :carneval:


ehm dolendomene ..
mi autopigio un paio di volte :unhappy:


----------



## pescerosso (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Prova a cambiare punto di vista.
> tu ti vedi innamorata di lui,pensi di aver rischiato tutto per lui, eppure hai SCELTO (si sceglie sempre) un uomo sposato che sapevi avere avuto varie storie.
> Perchè?
> Non hai voluto rischiare sul serio.
> ...


Hai ragione, devo cambiare punto di vista.
Sicuramente per me questa storia era un'evasione (una volta ho definito il mio amante la mia boccata d'aria) anche se per essere tale ci ho rimesso il posto di lavoro. Quindi doppiamente "fessa".
per quanto riguarda la scelta (tu dici che si sceglie sempre) fatta proprio su di lui quello che mi sconcerta di piu' e che per quest'uomo erano anni che provavo attrazione e che ho fatto di tutto perchè accadesse. E forse e per questo che non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa.
E questo sicuramente non mi aiuta con mio marito. I problemi c'erano, ci sono e si sono moltiplicati.
Per quanto riguarda il punto che non voglio dire all'ex quanto mi ha deluso etc, in realtà non lo chiamo per vigliaccheria. Ho paura che lui mi prenda per una scema totale, che dopo tutto sono, che ho ancora bisogno di lui.
Quindi evito, stando male e mi arrovello il cervello ogni giorno, spero di ri-incontrarlo e spero ancora che sia lui a farsi sentire.
Attenzione, razionalmente so che cio' non avverrà mai. Ma alle volte l'unica cosa che mi da un po di sollievo e pensare a queste cose.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Hai ragione, devo cambiare punto di vista.
> Sicuramente per me questa storia era un'evasione (una volta ho definito il mio amante la mia boccata d'aria) anche se per essere tale ci ho rimesso il posto di lavoro. Quindi doppiamente "fessa".
> per quanto riguarda la scelta (tu dici che si sceglie sempre) fatta proprio su di lui quello che mi sconcerta di piu' e che per quest'uomo erano anni che provavo attrazione e che ho fatto di tutto perchè accadesse. E forse e per questo che non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa.
> E questo sicuramente non mi aiuta con mio marito. I problemi c'erano, ci sono e si sono moltiplicati.
> ...


 un giorno ero in auto e sentivo casualmente l'oroscopo che danno mentre vado in ufficio.
Sono arrivata in ufficio sorridendo e saltellando. Sai perchè? Perchè quando era passato il suo segno zodiacale non avevo pensato a lui e a come sarebbe andata la sua giornata. 
anche se non era amore, ma un calesse e lo sapevo dall'inizio, è difficile uscire da certi meccanismi e liberarsi. Ma come si sta bene dopo!! SI va avanti a piccoli passi.
Il momento di risalita è quando ti accorgi che non riesci a smettere di pensarlo perchè in realtà la tua mente si tiene occupata per non pensare.... ai veri problemi di coppia. E per non affrontarli.


----------



## pescerosso (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> un giorno ero in auto e sentivo casualmente l'oroscopo che danno mentre vado in ufficio.
> Sono arrivata in ufficio sorridendo e saltellando. Sai perchè? Perchè quando era passato il suo segno zodiacale non avevo pensato a lui e a come sarebbe andata la sua giornata.
> anche se non era amore, ma un calesse e lo sapevo dall'inizio, è difficile uscire da certi meccanismi e liberarsi. Ma come si sta bene dopo!! SI va avanti a piccoli passi.
> Il momento di risalita è quando ti accorgi che non riesci a smettere di pensarlo perchè in realtà la tua mente si tiene occupata per non pensare.... ai veri problemi di coppia. E per non affrontarli.


:up: Grande,sei veramente grande!!

Lo sai che sia prima che adesso hai scritto tutte cose vere, che neanche chi sa', chi mi conosce mi aveva detto.

Il pensare a "lui" non mi fa pensare al mio matrimonio. Mi spaventa pensare che possa finire, che sia già finito. E allo stesso tempo penso che forse alle volte, una separazione fa vedere piu' chiaramente dentro di noi. anche il perdono di mio marito non lo sento sincero. Forse lui pensa anche sinceramente di aver superato la cosa. Ma non è cosi. Lo conosco per capire che non mi vede piu' come prima. Da capire. Ma forse dovrebbe vedere la nuova me, e cercare di capire se mi vuole davvero o se è solo per i figli, se è solo per orgoglio o se è  davvero per amore.

Io comunque sono ancora nella fase in cui ascolto il suo oroscopo...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> :up: Grande,sei veramente grande!!
> 
> Lo sai che sia prima che adesso hai scritto tutte cose vere, che neanche chi sa', chi mi conosce mi aveva detto.
> 
> ...


Parliamo di mesi, nel mio caso.... 

Stai facendo enormi passi avanti, ma non devi pretendere tutto e suvbito da te.
credo sia indispensabile un chiarimento vero con tuo marito, ma penso sia procrastinabile.
Ora hai bisogno di chiarirti tu le idee: chi sei? qual è la donna che lui dovrebbe conoscere e che è diversa dalla vecchia?  e lui, tuo marito, chi è oggi? Chi era ieri e perchè lo amavi? Sono domande che devi imparare a farti. Oltre al 'perchè ho voluto tradire?' Io sono dell'idea che hai trovato uno dicui ti potevi innamorare senza rischiare troppo, salvando l'onore di donna rispettabile che tradisce per amore e salvando la famiglia grazie ad un uomo impegnato... ma ci ho messo anni ad arrivare a certe consapevolezze e ci vorrà un pò anche per te... inizia dalle domande... :up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2010)

Pescerosso, tu sai cosa significa perdonare da parte di chi ha subito il tradimento? Sai quanto tempo bisogna passare prima di non stare male? Pensa, tu fai fatica a non pensare al tuo amante...tuo marito lo stesso, ma dal punto di vista del dolore, lui soffre sicuramente dentro se stesso, non sai cosa immagina e non sai quanto lo odia dentro di sè, posso chiederti, tuo marito meritava questo? L'amour per il capo era così importante per fare una così illustre vittima? Illustre perchè tu lo hai scelto come padre dei tuoi figli, quindi dovrebbe essere una persona importante, no?
Pensaci bene adesso, il padre dei tuoi figli sta male, lui era la persona con cui hai scelto una strada, un impegno ed invece l'altro che era? Parolette dette in leggerezza. Pensaci bene, un amante non vale mai neppure le scarpe di chi si tradisce, non credo che il tuo caso sia diverso.


----------



## pescerosso (2 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pescerosso, tu sai cosa significa perdonare da parte di chi ha subito il tradimento? Sai quanto tempo bisogna passare prima di non stare male? Pensa, tu fai fatica a non pensare al tuo amante...tuo marito lo stesso, ma dal punto di vista del dolore, lui soffre sicuramente dentro se stesso, non sai cosa immagina e non sai quanto lo odia dentro di sè, posso chiederti, tuo marito meritava questo? L'amour per il capo era così importante per fare una così illustre vittima? Illustre perchè tu lo hai scelto come padre dei tuoi figli, quindi dovrebbe essere una persona importante, no?
> Pensaci bene adesso, il padre dei tuoi figli sta male, lui era la persona con cui hai scelto una strada, un impegno ed invece l'altro che era? Parolette dette in leggerezza. Pensaci bene, un amante non vale mai neppure le scarpe di chi si tradisce, non credo che il tuo caso sia diverso.


Quoto.
Pero' con il senno di poi. 
Sicuramente mio marito stà soffrendo, piu' di me. 
Ma certe cose le capisci dopo. Nel momento in cui è iniziata la storia con l'altro non mi rendevo conto di parecchie cose. 
La prima è che non mi rendevo conto di chi avevo d'avanti. L'ho idealizzato, lui ha saputo usare bene le parole e toccato i tasti giusti.
La seconda, è che ho al mio fianco una persona con la testa sulle spalle piu' di me, e ho sempre pensato il contrario!!!
Comunque,  da questa storia una cosa l'ho imparata: mai dire mai.
Mai giudicare gli altri. Tutto puo' capitare a tutti, mai sentirsi "immuni".
Adesso l'unica cosa da fare e cercare di uscirne fuori. Sia io che lui.


----------



## Daniele (3 Agosto 2010)

No, impara a giudicare gli attteggiamenti sbagliati, ma anche i tuoi con il medesimo metro. Poi dai, le parole giuste, non dirmi questo, perchè sminuisci il tuo essere donna. Lui ha detto quello che tu volevi sentirti dire e che era la chiave per arrivare in assurdo al sesso, come lo ha fatto lui lo avrebbe fatto qualsiasi furbone che avrebbe voluto avere un "sollazzo del cazzo" non con una meretrice (perchè la meretrice è brutto, toglie l'emozione della conquista ed ecco una risposta per te). Con il senno del poi guarda il suo comportamento nel poi e pensa bene se non facevi sesso con una persona di merda e tradivi una persona che valeva più del tuo amante e te messi insieme!!!


----------



## pescerosso (3 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, impara a giudicare gli attteggiamenti sbagliati, ma anche i tuoi con il medesimo metro. Poi dai, le parole giuste, non dirmi questo, perchè sminuisci il tuo essere donna. *Lui ha detto quello che tu volevi sentirti dire e che era la chiave per arrivare in assurdo al sesso, come lo ha fatto lui lo avrebbe fatto qualsiasi furbone che avrebbe voluto avere un "sollazzo del cazzo" *non con una meretrice (perchè la meretrice è brutto, toglie l'emozione della conquista ed ecco una risposta per te). Con il senno del poi guarda il suo comportamento nel poi e pensa bene se non facevi sesso con una persona di merda e tradivi una persona che valeva più del tuo amante e te messi insieme!!!


Guarda che in modi differenti, ma stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
E inoltre, non posso continuare a guardare indietro se non per capire ogni giorno di piu' lo sbaglio che ho fatto. Giorno dopo giorno la "nebbia" che ho in testa si stà diradando e inizio a vedere con piu' chiarezza tante cose.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Agosto 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Guarda che in modi differenti, ma stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.
> E inoltre, non posso continuare a guardare indietro se non per capire ogni giorno di piu' lo sbaglio che ho fatto. Giorno dopo giorno la "nebbia" che ho in testa si stà diradando e inizio a vedere con piu' chiarezza tante cose.


Brava. 
Dribbla comunque.
Non permettere che il passato condizioni il futuro.
Con le rivendicazioni non si fa tanta strada.
Se lui è intelligente può anche capire e accettare di aver scoperto un tuo lato in cui non ti riconosceva. Se riesce a spogliarti del ruolo che rivestivi e vede in te solo una donna, credimi sei a posto. Una donna.
Ogni donna è santa e put, allo stesso piano. 
Difficile accettare, ma è così.


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Dribbla comunque.
> Non permettere che il passato condizioni il futuro.
> Con le rivendicazioni non si fa tanta strada.
> ...


Una donna è anche puttana quando la utilizzi come merce o come mezzo per un bisogno tuo.

le puttane, che SONO donne , anzi lo sono in primis, scelgono di utilizzare il loro corpo allo scopo di.
quindi non confondere i piani cosi superficialmente .

una donna puo'anzi  dovrebbe, sempre!vivere la propria sessualità in maniera appagante e completa anche nel proprio ruolo di mogliera e madre.


perchè alla sessualità di una donna  si deve dare sempre una connotazione moralistica, è una cazzo di questione culturale . dura a morire eh?


----------



## Abigail (8 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Una donna è anche puttana quando la utilizzi come merce o come mezzo per un bisogno tuo.
> 
> le puttane, che SONO donne , anzi lo sono in primis, scelgono di utilizzare il loro corpo allo scopo di.
> quindi non confondere i piani cosi superficialmente .
> ...


La cultura dell'ignoranza.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La cultura dell'ignoranza.


ma anche quella del terrore


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La cultura dell'ignoranza.


Lapidiamoli :racchia:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lapidiamoli :racchia:


Qualcuno ha segnalato questo post... sono allibita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha segnalato questo post... sono allibita!


 Ma la votazione è ...a prescindere.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la votazione è ...a prescindere.


Dal buonsenso? Mi pare proprio di si:carneval:

Quando entro sul forum mi sembra di entrare nel mio vecchio liceo durante le varie inutili _autogestioni_... caos!
I rappresentanti che litigano, gente che spara cazzate, altri che si fanno le canne...:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dal buonsenso? Mi pare proprio di si:carneval:
> 
> Quando entro sul forum mi sembra di entrare nel mio vecchio liceo durante le varie inutili _autogestioni_... caos!
> I rappresentanti che litigano, gente che spara cazzate, altri che si fanno le canne...:rotfl:


almeno tra una segnalazione e l'altra passassero un tiro!:canna:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> almeno tra una segnalazione e l'altra passassero un tiro!:canna:


Ma quando mai...tanalle :racchia:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai...tanalle :racchia:


mi fai un bigino con le paroline che scrivi? da tirare fuori alla prima occasione:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi fai un bigino con le paroline che scrivi? da tirare fuori alla prima occasione:carneval:


Tipo: 
Tanalla
Caddozzo
Callone
Lendine...questa e' bellissima ma e' livornese


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tipo:
> Tanalla
> Caddozzo
> Callone
> Lendine...questa e' bellissima ma e' livornese


le prime tre le capsico, lendine???
(ps ne hai dimenticata una fantastica che avevi scritto:carneval


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> le prime tre le capsico, lendine???
> (ps ne hai dimenticata una fantastica che avevi scritto:carneval


Lendine e' tirchio:rotfl:

Quale? Non riesco a tenere un archivio delle mie stronzate:blank:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lendine e' tirchio:rotfl:
> 
> Quale? Non riesco a tenere un archivio delle mie stronzate:blank:


la brezza vestita:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la brezza vestita:carneval:


ehhhh, ma tu cerchi rogna!


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehhhh, ma tu cerchi rogna!


 non ho capito


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non ho capito


è l'origine della mutanda sgommata :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ehhhh, ma tu cerchi rogna!


questo post è stato disapprovato col punto

ma c' un'altra modalità di disapprovare, pur omaggiando il fatto che chi lo fa si firmi, che mi sta lasciando basita

ci penso e poi decido se rispondere e in che modo


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo post è stato disapprovato col punto
> 
> ma c' un'altra modalità di disapprovare, pur omaggiando il fatto che chi lo fa si firmi, che mi sta lasciando basita
> 
> ci penso e poi decido se rispondere e in che modo


... meglio un puntino che: "*Fai schifo.*", credimi


----------



## Amoremio (11 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... meglio un puntino che: "*Fai schifo.*", credimi


bè qualche bell'insulto non manca neanche nella mia lista

ma a volte, per il tenore del post disapprovato e dell'insulto, un'ideuzza te la fai

ma su un post come quello in un discorso sulle brezze vestite, solo un pdm prevenuto disapprova

forse si è sentito offeso che parlassimo di altra tipologia di prodotti escrementizi e non prendessi in adeguata considerazione lui, che è il prodotto di punta di tutto il catalogo

PS 
riflessione:
è proprio vero che il dialogo è sempre utile: anche parlare di una cosa altrimenti inutile e secodaria serve a capirne le dinamiche


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè qualche bell'insulto non manca neanche nella mia lista
> 
> ma a volte, per il tenore del post disapprovato e dell'insulto, un'ideuzza te la fai
> 
> ...


:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la brezza vestita:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Il famosissimo troddio vestito...:carneval:

Conosci su pir'e mongia? Non fa rumore ma puzza...

Traduzione dal sardo: puzzetta della suora


Fate bene a segnalarmi eh... entro ogni tanto ad abbassare notevolmente il livello:blank:


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il famosissimo troddio vestito...:carneval:
> 
> ...


 :racchia::racchia:


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia:



Signora oggi le ho dedicato un pensiero di 5 minuti all'Hermitage


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora oggi le ho dedicato un pensiero di 5 minuti all'Hermitage


 mi fischiavano gli orecchini infatti:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il famosissimo troddio vestito...:carneval:
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


La mia nuova preferita e' Brain Fart... scorreggia mentale... pensiero inutile:carneval:

E anche per oggi ho dato landesina:


----------

